# My Coyote killin arsenal for your parusal



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

guns left to right Mossy 835, My custom AR with 30 dollar scope , Savage Edge 243 with votex 3x9, NEF 204 ruger with 6x14.5 barska


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Boom sticks you have there Jason.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i like em and if i could figure out how to get all 4 out in the field at once i would have any dog from 0 to 800 yards covered lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet !! Looks nice a nice collection there. I am truly jealous !! Tom


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

what kind of groups you getting with that single shot


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

poe said:


> what kind of groups you getting with that single shot


My first 204 Ruger was a NEF single shot. 22" or 24" heavy barrel on that sucker and it was a beast of a tack driver! Can't remember why I got rid of it but it was a great shooter. I consistently shot 1 MOA at 200 yards with it (that's right 1, not 2 at 200). Challenged a friend with his 220 Swift to head to head shoot out at 440 yards (1/4 mile) in 20 mph crosswind. The NEF kept all 10 shots in a pie plate sized group. The Swift (a Ruger M77 target thumbhole setup) was easily double that. Made each of us a believer that day.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

that 204 single shot consistantly shot sub MOA at 200 like ebbs and i have even taken a coyote and several prairie dogs in excess of 700 yards and for your information that barska 6.5x20 scope (typo in original post) is unbaleivably clear at all ranges and even in the dark of night

edit: that scope is only clear with a spotlight I didnt finish my thought due to son fussin


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> My first 204 Ruger was a NEF single shot. 22" or 24" heavy barrel on that sucker and it was a beast of a tack driver! Can't remember why I got rid of it but it was a great shooter. I consistently shot 1 MOA at 200 yards with it (that's right 1, not 2 at 200). Challenged a friend with his 220 Swift to head to head shoot out at 440 yards (1/4 mile) in 20 mph crosswind. The NEF kept all 10 shots in a pie plate sized group. The Swift (a Ruger M77 target thumbhole setup) was easily double that. Made each of us a believer that day.


I've heard nothing but good about the NEF's in the smaller calibers, not true with the larger cals though. And the rossi's are hit and miss, mostly miss, but there are some good ones out there.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I've heard nothing but good about the NEF's in the smaller calibers, not true with the larger cals though. And the rossi's are hit and miss, mostly miss, but there are some good ones out there.


Youngdon I have to disagree with you on part of this comment. I know several people who have the rossi's, H&R's and one other that the name escapes me right now and we have never had any significant issues. My H&R with a 308 barrel I would put up against any store bought rifle out there. I am waiting for my 45/70 barrel for it to come in at the moment. I have significant experience with these rifles and have seen them from big bore to small bore and have never had a big issue that you don't see in any firearm. Maybe in past years (10 years and back) they had issues but now they are as reliable and as accurate as anything else out there.

Bottom line is that I would recommend them to any shooter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I figured I might hear it on that comment but I've read it more than once and my friend has one that can't hit crap(30-06) he sold it and bought a 597 in17HMR and it got recalled. His BIL has a 44 mag and a rossi in .243 if I recall the rossi won't eject or shoot well and they won't talk to him.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

My first question to those gentlemen would be if they tried various manufacturers and bullet weights?

I don't know about Rossi's customer service but I have first hand experience with H&R's customer service who by the way is owned by Remington. H&R's customer service has been great and they even gave me two free barrels to make things right between me and their company for the problems that I experienced with my 204. The problems with my 204 is that the 1-12 twist doesn't stablize 40gr bullets well (A problem that all manufacturers have but is weirdly hit or miss) and at the time they were advertising that it did.

In my opinion recalls are a sign of a good manufacturer trying to make things right. You have guns that have been out for years produced by companies like Remington and others that should be recalled but never have.

Youngdon is it weird to you that we finally disagree on something? haha I am used to either backing your comments on you backing mine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow they really came through for you. If I have a problem I will let you handle it for me OK. Most of the time I think recalls are about someone covering their behind though. There I go, being disagreable again lol .We do seem to have similar opinions on things.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Wow they really came through for you. If I have a problem I will let you handle it for me OK. Most of the time I think recalls are about someone covering their behind though. There I go, being disagreable again lol .We do seem to have similar opinions on things.


Just as Ebbs. I tend to get things done in this department. I expect that when I buy something that I get what my money paid for and that things work as advertised. If that isn't the case then I will definitly make sure that I do in the long run. Now I do also take into consideration how things were designed and what they were designed for before I call customer service. I hate it when people buy things that aren't designed to do what they want them to do and then complain about it not working and give the company a bad name.

Anyways back to CO204yoter's original post those are some good looking guns there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Just as Ebbs. I tend to get things done in this department. I expect that when I buy something that I get what my money paid for and that things work as advertised. If that isn't the case then I will definitly make sure that I do in the long run. Now I do also take into consideration how things were designed and what they were designed for before I call customer service. I hate it when people buy things that aren't designed to do what they want them to do and then complain about it not working and give the company a bad name.
> 
> Anyways back to CO204yoter's original post those are some good looking guns there.


+1:getrdone:


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, fun little side convo there.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah and to the thread pirates out there it was all good cuz you cant hijack an irishmans post if its of topic before he is done typing it lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AAAARRRRRRR!!


----------

